# Request to Moderators



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 17, 2008)

A kind request to the active mods of Gamerz forum.  Please don't entertain any game review, discussion threads of UNRELEASED games or where members discuss or troubleshoot PIRATED games. Since most of the gamers here are from India, let them discuss about released games, but when  they start discussing about 'cracker/rip version' of games, pls lock the thread with appropriate warning to involved member. I'm a casual gamer, reading the threads here just makes wonder 'am i at ThinkDigit forum or some warez forum'. Long time ago, this Gamerz forum was THE cleanest & fun place to hangout.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 17, 2008)

+1

Great people think alike.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

+ 1


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 18, 2008)

+1

But maybe your plea will get a faster response here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmmm..


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

and for this u open a new thread....

boy this deserves to be deleted or closed...

u could have PM'ed a mod...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would have given a fitting reply but there's no point in wasting my time.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 18, 2008)

thats cool....all the links that refer to any sort of illegal sites shud be cleared too


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> A kind request to the active mods of Gamerz forum.  Please don't entertain any game review, discussion threads of UNRELEASED games or where members discuss or troubleshoot PIRATED games. Since most of the gamers here are from India, let them discuss about released games, but when  they start discussing about 'cracker/rip version' of games, pls lock the thread with appropriate warning to involved member. I'm a casual gamer, reading the threads here just makes wonder 'am i at ThinkDigit forum or some warez forum'. Long time ago, this Gamerz forum was THE cleanest & fun place to hangout.



Dude this a fourm an OPEN discuess medium whene in you can discuess *any thing* from technology. Tell me how can one put a ban on discuessing games which are unreleased,????when those are the ones that create most hype, excitemint and hope. Sometimes just discuessing an upcoming game becomes more exciting than finally actually playing it. How can you proof/be sure that the game in discuession is pirated or original. 
Yes almost 90% people uses pirated games does not delimit them from discuessing it does it??? Discuessing a game and actually helping out on something related to piracy are two different aspests and I think all members know that and hence pay attention to what they discuess/say/link. If somebody unintentionally shares something that is a direct implication of piracy support, I think mods pretty much humbly warns the member.

And about the forums gamer section cleanest..........it still is clean, 
......just because there are pirated games out there and people discuessing it *under the rules* does not make a place unclean. 
most of the people respect each other, value openion, help in what ever way they can and this is what makes a forum clean.... NOT "no discuessions about pirated games"


And I suppose you have EVERY bit of application on you machine a ligit copy, do you?. If even one (how so ever small) application on you machine is illigit you dont have any right to comment on any piracy related stuff......

PEACE

PS::: And BTW I just realised that the OP is Mr Jaat maharaaj himself who was earlier also flaming thinkdigit people on "Can we guys make this happen." thread.... chck out his this post people....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=964074&postcount=78

I dont know why is he still hanging on thinkdigit when nothing is here according to his preference.......


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> A kind request to the active mods of Gamerz forum.  Please don't entertain any *game review, discussion threads of UNRELEASED games or where members discuss or troubleshoot PIRATED games*.


If we don't discuss reviews, troubleshoot of games in "Gamerz" section, wat do we do??? "Spam Spam" khele?? AND how r sure that the games discussed are PIRATED? Have u personally visited the involved persons house and checked? And wat is d problem if we discuss unreleased games? They are "NOT RELEASED" so can't be pirated right??


> Since most of the gamers here are from India, let them discuss about released games, but when  they start discussing about 'cracker/rip version' of games, pls lock the thread with appropriate warning to involved member.


 Agreed, but report only the concerned members and delete the particular post, why proposing to delete or lock the whole thread.  





> I'm a casual gamer, reading the threads here just makes wonder 'am i at ThinkDigit forum or some warez forum'. Long time ago, this Gamerz forum was THE cleanest & fun place to hangout.


No u are not in any warez forum, u R in digit forum, thats why we still fear to talk abt pirated games. AND we don't help, troubleshoot any gamer who is using pirated games.
The latest discussion, I remeber, involving RIPPED/Pirated games was how Skullptra does it, but we were discussing the technology, how he does it, its secret, the concept behind that.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 18, 2008)

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2483/punchtcpipvl2.th.jpg*img146.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

I want that Chaat maharaja to prove  us that all the softwares he uses  are original and show us the legitimate copies of bills and all other stuff which prove them to be original.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, I tried very hard but I can't resist replying to this any more.



Jhaat Maharaj said:


> A kind request to the active mods of Gamerz forum.  Please don't entertain any game review, discussion threads of UNRELEASED games or where members discuss or troubleshoot PIRATED games.



Riiiight. You don't want to allow discussions on unreleased games. Is that a crime? I'm sorry I didn't know that. In that case, you'll need to clear out a whole host of threads like this, which is a sticky thread by the way. And for your kind information, the members themselves actively discourage any troubleshooting for pirated games. They know how to use the 'Report' feature in this forum, but maybe you don't, since you chose to take up this issue in this manner.

Also, how can you point a finger at anyone without any proof? Going by your argument, all threads in Q&A and S/W Troubleshooting sections should also be locked, since we don't know whether the person is using a pirated copy of the software, right?



Jhaat Maharaj said:


> Since most of the gamers here are from India, let them discuss about released games, but when they start discussing about 'cracker/rip version' of games, pls lock the thread with appropriate warning to involved member.



And for your amazingly short-sighted idea, who do you think is gonna keep track of the 'released' games in India, and only then allow discussions on them? Please, gimme a break! At least think before you write something. And going by what you're saying about 'cracker/rip version' of games, I am pretty sure that you don't know anything about the terms you just used.



Jhaat Maharaj said:


> I'm a casual gamer, reading the threads here just makes wonder 'am i at ThinkDigit forum or some warez forum'. Long time ago, this Gamerz forum was THE cleanest & fun place to hangout.



One can safely assume that you're probably saying this from your own experience at warez forums, eh? Come on, you joined in October 2008 and 1 month is NOT a 'long time' in any calendar.

Please, it's a sincere request to you: Stop acting like you're the moral police. Enjoy your stay, learn, chat, do whatever. But please, refrain from causing any more controversy.

PS: Excuse any typos 



FilledVoid said:


> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2483/punchtcpipvl2.th.jpg*img146.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif



I really wish....


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2483/punchtcpipvl2.th.jpg*img146.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif



if you get this ability , after using, please forward it to me. I want to use it very badly.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2483/punchtcpipvl2.th.jpg*img146.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif



ROFLMAOWTIME......*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Maybe over Himachi....... lol


----------



## hahahari (Nov 18, 2008)

^
^
LOL

*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=012-286795234.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120
*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=013-631081039.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120
*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=014-1267909495.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120
*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=015-601915185.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120
*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=016-1700803772.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120
*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=017-76073577.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120
*www.imagereverb.com/general/showimage.php?imagename=018-1503334910.jpg&id=7360&ref=11120


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I would have given a fitting reply but there's no point in wasting my time.



But eventually you did.. ...but BTW good to see..


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now mods should close this thread as its getting out of topic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Now mods should close this thread as its getting out of topic.



Was there ever a topic to begin with?? 



sam9s said:


> But eventually you did.. ...but BTW good to see..



Thanks! It was just too hard to resist


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 18, 2008)

First of all please try to understand what i meant, if you didn't understand it, ask me, i'll explain word by word.
read this thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90823&page=10
NFS Undercover is a *unreleased game* in INDIA, look at the people crying over it as if they bought it. LOL
That's the kind of thread i want mods to lock/warn members etc. etc., because members are discussing about [i.e., talking about how the game is] unreleased game.

I didn't say that we cant talk of unreleased game, i just meant don't talk of *leaked pirated games*. When you talk about it, you just KILL the joy/expectations of GENUINE gamer(s).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> First of all please try to understand what i meant, if you didn't understand it, ask me, i'll explain word by word.
> read this thread. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90823&page=10
> NFS Undercover is a *unreleased game* in INDIA, look at the people crying over it as if they bought it. LOL
> That's the kind of thread i want mods to lock/warn members etc. etc., because members are discussing about [i.e., talking about how the game is] unreleased game.
> ...



Bah, forget it, it's of no use.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 18, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2483/punchtcpipvl2.th.jpg*img146.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


This will do for now:

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/4/42/Mewhenreadingstupidstuff.gif

Try as hard as you can, you can't make that happen.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bah, forget it, it's of no use.



i didn't quite understand this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

*www.threadbombing.com/data/media/47/makeitstop.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

A kind request, please dont ruin this section Maharaj. We know you have a great mind filled with wisdom to the brim. You are the ultimate g33k and gamer and you are a descendent of the Gates family so you can buy all original games. Please stop. We dont want to achieve the highest multitude of perfection like you. Please let us be and do whatever we want on this forum as long as it's in limit. The mods will look into piracy matters. Till then, why don't you go and lecture/harrass some 13yr old kid who is trying to watch movies/playing games for pass-time and turn him into a perfectionist.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> A kind request, please dont ruin this section Maharaj. We know you have a great mind filled with wisdom to the brim. You are the ultimate g33k and gamer and you are a descendent of the Gates family so you can buy all original games. Please stop. We dont want to achieve the highest multitude of perfection like you. Please let us be and do whatever we want on this forum as long as it's in limit. The mods will look into piracy matters. Till then, why don't you go and lecture/harrass some 13yr old kid who is trying to watch movies/playing games for pass-time and turn him into a perfectionist.


ROFLMAO....

Personal Experience...

Mods please close this thread.... I cant laugh anymore....plz..plz...close this thread...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> A kind request, please dont ruin this section Maharaj. We know you have a great mind filled with wisdom to the brim. You are the ultimate g33k and gamer and you are a descendent of the Gates family so you can buy all original games. Please stop. We dont want to achieve the highest multitude of perfection like you. Please let us be and do whatever we want on this forum as long as it's in limit. The mods will look into piracy matters. Till then, why don't you go and lecture/harrass some 13yr old kid who is trying to watch movies/playing games for pass-time and turn him into a perfectionist.



Sue him, KPower!!! Sue him!!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 18, 2008)

@Psycho: Well said! But you were a bit rude. Also, revert back to your original avatar, dude, this one ain't that good!

@Jhaat:-

1>lolol nice name(See my siggy)!
2>Piracy is NOT supported here! 
3>Mods DO delete inappropriate stuff(Attaboy Modz!).
4>How in the nine Hells(I really haven't bothered to count) do the people in the NFS:UC thread qualify for "killing the joy/expectations of the GENUINE gamer(s)"?????? They're normal hardcore gamers looking to drool over a copy of the game or just its image over the internet!
5>Hype IS EXPECTED over new games! I've never ever seen anyone fire up over something like discussion of unreleased games!(again, check my siggy!). If you are talkking of leaked p****ed games, read this post all over again!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

:/
This is really wierd. But the discussion is getting fun


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @Psycho: Well said! But you were a bit rude. Also, revert back to your original avatar, dude, this one ain't that good!
> 
> @Jhaat:-
> 
> ...



This avatar gives a sweet meaning. Sharing is Caring . 



thewisecrab said:


> :/
> This is really wierd. But the discussion is getting fun



Your exams going on ? Mine starting day after tomorrow .


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 18, 2008)

First justify your posts, till then please don't fill this thread with spams. 
pirating a game is same as stealing, but a thief doesn't cry on his loot, but you guys cry & whine so much by posting  "don't tell me that EA got it wrong this time too..." etc etc.
say if you cant afford a ice cream, then are you going to steal one?
have some respect for developers.
& Psychosocial, do you let your classmates copy your homework? oh wait, i think it must be the other way around. lol 
just joking. good luck for your exams


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally a nice thread for laughing out loud ...  .. I hope the OP had some good sense of  humour... He keeps us happy by laughing all the time by reading posts like this..

Offtopic : KPower, change your avatar dude.... This is not suitable for your username...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj said:


> First justify your posts, till then please don't fill this thread with spams.
> pirating a game is same as stealing, but a thief doesn't cry on his loot, but you guys cry & whine so much by posting  "don't tell me that EA got it wrong this time too..." etc etc.
> say if you cant afford a ice cream, then are you going to steal one?
> have some respect for developers.
> ...



First, we hardly have any homework. Second,


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9869/rrtp5.jpg

Can we go home now?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *img510.imageshack.us/img510/9869/rrtp5.jpg
> 
> Can we go home now?







rajkumar_pb said:


> Finally a nice thread for laughing out loud ...  .. I hope the OP had some good sense of  humour... He keeps us happy by laughing all the time by reading posts like this..
> 
> Offtopic : KPower, change your avatar dude.... This is not suitable for your username...



Happy with my avatar now ?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, plz.....let us go..
U r really burning my J***T


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 18, 2008)

I think you guys missed this line. *First justify your posts, till then please don't fill this thread with spams.*


alexanderthegreat said:


> @Psycho: Well said! But you were a bit rude. Also, revert back to your original avatar, dude, this one ain't that good!
> 
> @Jhaat:-
> 
> ...



i didn't mean just the NFS thread, almost all the threads on recent games have discussions on such as "skulptra, razor...". members saying "i have skul version", some say "i have razor"....


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2008)

Jhaat Maharaj, You had already reported the NFS thread (with similar comments as the first post in this thread), and i DID delete some off-topic posts, and gave a warning to everyone on that thread. When you saw that i didn't take any further action on that thread, you opened this thread? You could have PM'ed me and asked me why! And the reason is very well explained by quite a few people on this thread.

You are new here, try to gel in rather than nitpick on others. I had asked you once before when you were nitpicking on K Power Mania, and you are now doing the same thing again. Please don't expect us to learn how to moderate a forum from you.

And since this thread is now going way off-topic, im closing it.


----------

